
What is the difference between a $100,000 sales person and you? - brianbreslin
http://blog.appsumo.com/what-is-the-difference-between-a-100000-sales-person-and-you/
======
hugh3
Let's see... the main difference between a $100,000 salesperson and myself is
that I don't enjoy selling things.

